# I hate spaghetti noodles and so should you



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Spaghetti's original meaning was "beget from Satan's bottom".


----------



## Alphafemale82 (Oct 17, 2014)

MsBossyPants said:


> You people EAT spaghetti? WTF?
> 
> As a Pastafarian, that creeps me out a little bit.
> 
> Flying Spaghetti Monster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Crazy, but I've actually heard of this before lol


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I wear spaghetti on my head sometimes, it keeps the weirdos away


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

sogood said:


> You're just having bad sauce with your spaghetti!! That's why it's water-y and gross. The sauce I make is delish.


Send some this way!


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Try spaghetti with pesto.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Solrac026 said:


> Not really. Noodles do not = spaghetti. Plus, soup is eaten with a spoon, not a fork. Apples to oranges comparison


Errm if you're gonna get pedantic...

I'd like to counter by saying firstly that noodles, whether in soup or sauce, are eaten with a fork, or chopsticks. Not a spoon.

Secondly, in your own opening post you called them 'spaghetti _noodles_', so it's hardly apples to oranges.

Thirdly, I said, "Do you know what's worse?". Which could really mean anything. Do you know what's worse than spaghetti noodles? Nuclear war, man. Although I do think noodle soup is even worse than that.


----------



## Alfador (Jun 28, 2014)

You're either messing with the sauce or the spaghetti.
Fuck, I'll send my mom to teach you some spaghetti-cooking skills.
You're going to regret that you said you hate spaghetti after it.

Believe me.


Spaghetti hater.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

That's why you crush the noodles up into very small pieces before cooking them (I do same thing with ramen noodles before opening the package. That's right, I'm a gourmet chef), and you eat that shit with a spoon so you can just scoop up a mouthful of noodle/sauce/meat in one simple go. Anybody who eats pasta with a fork is a fool, of course you're going to leave sauce on the bottom, you're using a damn fork! Plus, that shit goes in a bowl, much easier to scoop and manage. Otherwise, you're just asking for all the problems you've listed.....I hope you all boil in hell with this blasphemy, how dare you insult the FSM so.


----------



## Endless Rainbows (Oct 1, 2014)

Chopsticks make a lot more sense to eat spaghetti or noodles with.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

This is so INTP to do. LOL.roud:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Endless Rainbows said:


> One could start an Anti-Spaghetti Church but the Anti-Spaghetti Defamation Society may be on your case soon . . .


That wouldn't be too crazy. There is already an accepted religion of a similar sort. Check out Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.
edit: Apparently this was already mentioned here. Carry on.


----------



## Texas (Mar 24, 2013)

Solrac026 said:


> The cylindrical shape allows too much sauce to get to the bottom of the plate. What a waste of sauce. :\.




 I don't have any real problems with spaghetti. It's the tomato sauce I hate.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

It's really the spaghetti that pretends it's cylindrical that I have issue with. I'm not really a hater but when it comes to the hollow cylindrical stuff and I'm trying so hard to suck that bastard up and all I get is air and a whistling sound then I start to get my blood up and think about how this pretender of spaghetti is just playing mind games with me.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Anything made of flour is bad for your health. Avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

You should reheat spaghetti in a microwave so that it gets more sticky and holds the sauce better. Reheating is also good if you're overweight since according to one study reheating makes something to the carbohydrates and they are no longer so fattening. I know that didn't sound very scientific, but I didn't have the interest to learn the details because I've got the coeliac disease.


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

You will explain yourself to the Flying Spaghetti Monster in the Afterlife. I hope you remember that.

In any case, I agree with you. I've always stuck to the tubular noodles myself; they are far more effective at holding sauce.


----------

